# I caught a Kingsnake in my yard!!



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

does anyone know what I have to do for these eggs? She laid them in the water dish and there are 10 eggs!! If anyone has any suggestions as what I should do I would appreciate it. im charging my camera so I can take some picts later..


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

thats werid the snake laying under the stress of its new home......good luck


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

are they the snakes which imitate the colours of a coral snake??


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes, one type of Kingsnake, a Scarlet Kingsnake has a pattern and colouration nearly the same as coral snake..


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Heres a picture of the snake wrapped around the eggs in the water bowl...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

That looks like an Eastern King from the photo...but, whatever. That's cool! My advice would be, don't interupt and let the snake do it's thing. Good luck!...lucky find!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Do eastern kings live in AZ?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

This might help you out, hitler...

http://www.reptilesofaz.com/h-accounts.html


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

thats AWESOME hit- keep this thread updated- f*ck i wish i had kingsnakes crossing my front yard! im stuck with squirrels


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Import snakes to eat the squirrels.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

The kingsnake is keeping good care of her eggs. she keeps rotating the eggs every day... I think there is a bad egg because she separated that egg from the rest of them. So now I am hopefully going to have 9 baby kingsnakes. So now I am wondering what I am going to do with them. I cant legally sell them in az since they are a local snake... I think I will keep one of the baby snakes and try to give the other away... when they hatch I will post some more picts!!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That or fatten them up a bit and return them to the wild.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

provide continuous heat around 80 degrees.


----------



## LRM (Mar 15, 2007)

hitler said:


> The kingsnake is keeping good care of her eggs. she keeps rotating the eggs every day... I think there is a bad egg because she separated that egg from the rest of them. So now I am hopefully going to have 9 baby kingsnakes. So now I am wondering what I am going to do with them. I cant legally sell them in az since they are a local snake... I think I will keep one of the baby snakes and try to give the other away... when they hatch I will post some more picts!!!


It must be awesome for you to be able to observe that, but that they don't rotate their eggs. The embryo in a reptile egg sits on top of the yolk at the top of the egg and rotation can smother it. But about finding places for them, why not just release them instead. No reason to push them out into captivity when anyone that wants one can just get some that are already captive bred and raised. She only laid them after you caught her because it was that time, let the wild stay wild. I'm all for observing local fauna, but you said it yourself man "...they are a local snake...". Put them back where they're meant to be when you're done.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

its crazy that u found a snake in your yard and it has eggs


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I will probaly set most of them free. a couple of my friends want one so I guess it all depends on how many actually live and stay alive. If the snake isnt supposed to turn the eggs then I dont know, she sure is turning them every night. I was told they should hatch sometime in early august.. I cant wait, I hope I am home when they are hatching so I can film it...


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

If the eggs are turned they probally wont hatch unlike birds eggs they dont have a cord(dont know the correct english name) thats prevents the joke from sticking against the shell.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

imagine if it got in to your basement and laid eggs...


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

Good Luck with them


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Any updates on this? With the eggs?


----------

